# parking at Rocky Mount and Raleigh NC



## tricia (Mar 1, 2012)

Anyone here know about long-term parking at Amtrak's Rocky Mount or Raleigh stations in North Carolina?

Would like to leave car there on, say, a Friday evening, and pick it up on Tuesday morning, not pay a lot of money, and have it be there when I come back.


----------



## John Bobinyec (Mar 1, 2012)

tricia said:


> Anyone here know about long-term parking at Amtrak's Rocky Mount or Raleigh stations in North Carolina?
> 
> Would like to leave car there on, say, a Friday evening, and pick it up on Tuesday morning, not pay a lot of money, and have it be there when I come back.


I don't know about Rocky Mount.

At Raleigh, there is very little available parking at the station. You can park there for free by getting a window placard from the agent, and putting on your dashboard - IF you can find a spot. There's a real chance that when you get there, there won't be one. Might I suggest Cary? Parking is easy, available and free. The same trains stop at Raleigh and Cary, and Cary is only 10 minutes away.

John Bobinyec


----------



## tricia (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks, John! Cary sounds like a better bet than Raleigh....

But our first choice would still be Rocky Mount. Hope someone else on this list has experience there, or can suggest how else I might find out about parking availability at that station.


----------



## me_little_me (Mar 1, 2012)

I have never taken the train from there but have stopped by the station a few times. From my memory, the area looked fine and there was plenty of room for parking. Call the local station.

In any small town, it's not a bad idea to call the local police department and ask how safe it is to park and if there are any rules regarding overnight parking in the city. In Jessup, GA, we did that. In fact, we also called again the night before a trip from there (we drove down from NC and stayed at a hotel) and asked if the police could keep an eye on the car. They said they would.

You might consider providing them with your name and cell number so they can call you in case of a problem. Small town police generally are friendlier and more helpful. They might even let you leave your car in front of the station if parking is not prohibited.

Another thing we have done (had nothing to do with train parking) was to call a church in the area and ask if they would mind if you left your car in their lot. We drove from NC while son drove from Ala and he left his car in a church lot in a small town in Tennessee off I-75 (after I had called the church office for permission) so we didn't have to drive two cars to Detroit.


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 1, 2012)

I have parked long-term at Rocky Mount several times but not in the last two years. Unless something has changed, parking is plentiful and free. Be advised that the Rocky Mount station adjoins a dicey part of the city. However, I've never heard of property crime near the station, and it's within a stone's throw of the municipal police HQ. Call the Visitors Bureau at 252.972.5080 and ask, if you're concerned.


----------



## tricia (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks, all, for the info. I WOULD call the Rocky Mount station, but although it has a staffed ticket office, I can't find a phone number for it.

It's a pet peeve of mine that Amtrak doesn't publish parking info or even station phone numbers in its system timetable. It's not as though I'm the only Amtrak rider who needs to know where to park a car before getting on the train.

Thanks again, all, for filling that gap.


----------



## gercohen (Mar 2, 2012)

tricia said:


> Anyone here know about long-term parking at Amtrak's Rocky Mount or Raleigh stations in North Carolina?
> 
> Would like to leave car there on, say, a Friday evening, and pick it up on Tuesday morning, not pay a lot of money, and have it be there when I come back.


I've parked at Cary, Raleigh, and Rocky Mount. I've never had any problem leaving my car at Rocky Mount, even for week long trips and arriving back at midnight. Raleigh free parking station lot is often full, but there is a county run pay parking deck two blocks away but you are tring to avoid paying. Cary parking is free and twice as many spots as Raleigh, but I found the lot full recebtly as it is getting more popular


----------



## John Bobinyec (Mar 2, 2012)

gercohen said:


> Cary parking is free and twice as many spots as Raleigh, but I found the lot full recently as it is getting more popular


I live in Cary and am at the station most mornings. In addition to the main lot which surrounds the station itself, there is an overflow lot just across Academy Street, within easy walking distance. The only time that I've seen the parking lot(s) full was over the Thanksgiving weekend. Then some of the passengers did some creative double-parking, and no one had a problem with it - just as long as you don't block someone in.

John Bobinyec


----------



## me_little_me (Mar 2, 2012)

tricia said:


> Thanks, all, for the info. I WOULD call the Rocky Mount station, but although it has a staffed ticket office, I can't find a phone number for it.
> 
> It's a pet peeve of mine that Amtrak doesn't publish parking info or even station phone numbers in its system timetable. It's not as though I'm the only Amtrak rider who needs to know where to park a car before getting on the train.
> 
> Thanks again, all, for filling that gap.


Rocky Mount Parking and phone information from NCDOT

Amtrak used to provide parking info on their web site and in their system schedule. Seems web parking info is gone. Not sure about timetable.


----------



## SlowTrain (Jul 15, 2014)

this thread is old... but I'm wondering if the parking info about Rocky Mount has changed?

thanks!


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 15, 2014)

Not to my knowledge, but it's been a few months since I was there.


----------

